# Maple syrup gone bad??



## Wild Flowers (Sep 1, 2004)

Okay so making my kids pancakes this morning and pull out the maple syrup and it has like dark brown floaties on top, like clouds. I taste it, it tastes kinda funny, but then I grew up on Aunt Jermina.







This is the first time we have had the real stuff. I didn't see the small print, refrigerate after opening. So it has been in my pantry for about three months. Any thoughts on this? I tried searching to know when it goes bad, but can't find anything. But I figured someone on here would probably know.


----------



## whoamama (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't really know if maple syrup can go bad, but my rule with food is to toss anything even slightly dubious, it's not worth it.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

It will grow mold on top, if not refrigerated.

If you were super short on funds, you could scrap it off and boil it for 5 minutes to hopefully kill anything that started growing, but really...I'd toss it and just refrigerate in the future. I've seen post similar to this several times, so don't feel bad, for some reason the tiny print gets lost on the bottle and this has happened several times to moms!









Heather


----------



## Wild Flowers (Sep 1, 2004)

Ahh, since my husband is insanely allergic to mold I will toss it. My luck he will think I am trying to kill him







I am not, it is a long joke between us, but he was so excited that I got the real stuff and not the Aunt Jermina, and then to find mold on it... Thanks all. Mystery solved.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

maple sugar crystals? Or pieces of pancake crumbs. . . .
Next time I would put some syrup in a smaller bowl or something, and keep the children's grubby mitts out of it. . . .


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

It could have been mold. We used to buy the big jug of maple syrup in plastic container then I've read somewhere about how it can go bad and grow mold on the sides and ot the top and I started to buy only smalled bottles made from glass so I can see anything that is going on inside.

If I was you i'd toss it.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Yeah, I've done the same thing- bought a super expensive bottle of organic maple syrup, used it once, and put it back into the pantry. It had grown mold the next time I went to use it. Grrr. I could've kicked myself!

I threw it out though- figured it wasn't worth getting sick over $10 of syrup and chalked it up to a lesson learned.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I remember the first time I bought real maple syrup in the big jug. I left it at room temperature for months. My mom was using it on something and I said, "Is that mold in it?" She just shrugged and ate it anyway, which is really unusual for my mom.


----------



## Wild Flowers (Sep 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tessamami*
maple sugar crystals? Or pieces of pancake crumbs. . . .
Next time I would put some syrup in a smaller bowl or something, and keep the children's grubby mitts out of it. . . .

No, the girls don't handle the syrup. That would be a mess. They are dippers so I just pour a tad out for them on their plates. So I am pretty sure this is mold


----------

